# hardwater forum



## catfishhunter1 (Apr 5, 2004)

wooohoooo cant wait until the ice comes back


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You got that right!!! I may start dancin early this year... LOL


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Let's just hope that this forum stays open 365/yr  I stumble on LOTS of ice stuff in the summer.....and always end up losing it somewhere before winter


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Its only April and I'm thinking of ice fishing. you guys got me hooked! Can't wait til next season!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You got to be kidding...........
Bring on the summer !!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

What mrfishonio said. I'm still cold sitting around the house !! I say we have a long, long summer. CATKING


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

After the way that the past season went , I think that I can wait until NOVEMBER .  Then I hope we get some Ice fast !


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey all you ice guys, Just talked to our friends in Canada, called to let them know we'll be there May 11th. She said they still have about 5" of ice on some of the lakes there.  Going to make it tough to get the outboard running  . Just though that would make a few of you happy knowing there is still ice out there. well that about 800 miles North of here.


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

This last ice season was a blast and I am looking forward to next years Long Lake Tournament. I only wish I had some of the cold water Crappie and Bluegill left in my freezer.

PL...........


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

The only time I keep fish is in the winter. Can't beat the taste.


----------

